# *UK interior designer looking for work tips*



## genesis2k (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi all,

I have moved to HK recently from the UK and I am looking for work in the commercial interior design sector.

I have been applying direct and via websites like Jobsdb. Its been about 4 weeks now and ive had no luck. Does anyone have any tips/advice/recommendations? 

Regards,

Simon


----------

